# #2 Fastest GSD in US



## Crazee4gsds

I don't post here often so here goes. We just started running FastCat (FCAT) late last month. Judah vom Boeselager earned his BCAT title on 4/11 AND is now ranked the #2 Fastest GSD running FCAT in the US. His average speed is 27.49 mph.

It's pretty awesome watching the dogs run and having the best time!


----------



## Nigel

He looks pretty happy doing it! Nice looking boy!


----------



## wolfebergk9

That's fast! Gussy's fastest is 27.31.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Congrats on your title and ranking. That must have been a very fun day for you both.


----------



## Pan_GSD

wow #2 fastest GSD in the U.S. ???
wow that's crazy
what an honor !
doggie looks to be having fun !!


----------



## Hineni7

Nice!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Congratulations! Nice looking dog!


----------



## Batu_br

Hey people i am so new in this website and forum , I couldn’t find topic where i could write , i am getting black gsd (4-5 wreks d puppy) but it has a lil white mark on his chin , is it normal or black gsd puppy supposed to be all black ? I already paid deposit and when the owner send me the pics i just realized, he says when he getts bigger he says it could be gone or even if it stays it’s normal black gsd could be with white mark he says 
So what you guys think ? I just put his pic 
Owner says he is also short hair is his short hair one u guys think ?


----------



## Batu_br

This is the one


----------



## Clare

THAT looks like so much fun!!!!!


----------



## sebrench

Wow, congratulations! What a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Crazee4gsds

Thank you, everyone! Who would have thought chasing plastic bags on a lure would be so much fun 

I encourage everyone if there's a FCAT event by them to check it out and run. His fastest run was 27.4 (28.06 mph) and the run times are averaged. He consistently runs in the 7.4-7.6 second range. We don't get to run CAT (600 yd lure course) often either so when there's a lure course event AND a FCAT event we're doing them both! He ran the CAT course in between his FCAT runs with 90 minute rest. I thought it would affect his last FCAT run but it didn't. 

I'm not going to lie - he's a HANDFUL to hold and release at the start. It's entertaining and I'm sure he gets on other handlers nerves as their dogs calmly wait for their turn. He's barking, lunging and just loading while he waits.


----------



## Crazee4gsds

My solid black GSD had a white patch on his chest. It's normal. It gets smaller as they get older and is barely visible now. Cute pup!


----------



## Crazee4gsds

Here's a snapshot of Judah's ranking. Last year I believe the fastest GSD was running a 30 mph!!!!! Now, THAT is smoking fast!


----------



## Muskeg

Is the speed avg mph for a distance or max speed at any given point? 

When I skijor we get up to about 30 mph per my gps at max speed, but not for long stretches. I'd say 30 is near max speed for my dogs, but it would be fun to test.


----------



## GSDchoice

So cool! 
What an athlete! 

(Dog #4 has so many letters after his name...he is like the canine equivalent of an M.D./Ph.D./J.D. i guess


----------



## Crazee4gsds

@Muskeg - the mph are converted based the 100 yard timed dash. It's not like a radar in that you can "shoot" the dog at a specific speed at a specific time. Like some people say their dog was clocked at 30 mph with a radar - that's a little different because it's a point and shoot and not a speed that's maintained. Hope that's clear. 

There are timers at the start that are triggered when the dogs go over the line and timers at the end when the dogs finish - this is what's used for their run time (in seconds). So for FCAT if they are 18" or above which mine are you would take the seconds of their run say 7.4/204.545 = 27.64 mph


----------



## CactusWren

So a dog that can run 30 mph would run the 100 yard dash in less than 7 seconds. He would cross the finish line and wait two and a half seconds for Usain Bolt to finally catch up and plod past.


----------



## Jenny720

I would love to see a video and then again in slow mo looks like great fun!


----------



## atl.koda

wow! Crazy when you put it that way sheesh


----------



## Crazee4gsds

@CactusWren now THAT is putting it in perspective. Wow!!!!


----------



## Crazee4gsds

@Jenny720 - I do have a video of him running. Not sure if I can attach it here or not?


----------



## Jenny720

Crazee4gsds said:


> @Jenny720 - I do have a video of him running. Not sure if I can attach it here or not?


Either YouTube video or Instagram or Flickr videos to copy and paste when you get the chance it will fun to watch thanks!


----------



## Crazee4gsds

Jenny720 said:


> Either YouTube video or Instagram or Flickr videos to copy and paste when you get the chance it will fun to watch thanks!


@Jenny720 sorry for my late posting/reply. I just uploaded a video to YouTube. Here's the link. Hopefully it works. It doesn't appear to want to copy and paste directly in here.


----------



## Jenny720

Crazee4gsds said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either YouTube video or Instagram or Flickr videos to copy and paste when you get the chance it will fun to watch thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> @Jenny720 sorry for my late posting/reply. I just uploaded a video to YouTube. Here's the link. Hopefully it works. It doesn't appear to want to copy and paste directly in here.
Click to expand...

Thank you enjoyed the video! He is handsome and super fast looks like fun! Great exercise.


----------

